# Photo Editing Sites



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here are a few sites that can be used to make some cute siggys. They're fairly easy to figure out if you play with them a bit. If you can upload your pics & know how to "save as", you're half way there already. I made some cute halloween siggys with this site. http://www.flauntr.com/ Here's what I made. 

[attachment=41696:Boo_pumpkin_2.jpg]

[attachment=41697:Hannah_p...in_small.jpg]

And this one.

[attachment=41700:Boo_magazine.jpg]


And I made a few siggys on this site too. http://www.picnik.com/app#/home/welcome

[attachment=41698:Hannah_pirate.jpg]

[attachment=41699:Boo___Hannah_596.jpg]

I've posted this site before. It's a good one to make framed photo siggys & collage siggys. http://www.picture2life.com/

And I like this one too. http://fotoflexer.com/

[attachment=41701:fotoflexer_demo_4.jpg]

I'll post some more sites if I see there's enough interest in it.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you :chili: ....this is great


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Sue, these sites look really good, I must explore them more later.
I love you Halloween pics, they are really good :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thank you for posting those websites! I've been having a hard time finding new ones to try out, so this should be great!*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for posting this Sue now maybe i can do my own siggies instead of having someone do them for me.  

BTW i love the Halloween pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Sue - your pics look great - I love my baby doll Hanna and Boo !!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sue, you are amazing!!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank You for posting these! I love stuff like this!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:flowers: Thanks a lot, Sue! Can't wait to see if I can figure these out! And I love the ones you made, but with your 2, they don't even need fancied up!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh great, I'm glad you all like the sites & will try your hand at making some siggys. I always make a new folder & crop & resize my pics first,but you can also crop & resize on the sites. Then all I have to do is upload, select the frames, embelishments,etc. & I'm good to go. These sites are for all occasion siggys, not just Halloween or holidays. A pretty picture of your Fluff & a pretty colorful frame will always make a siggy that will pop. I made these in just about 20 mins. with Flauntr. 
[attachment=41710:Hannah__..._flowers.jpg]

[attachment=41711:Hannah__blowout.jpg]

[attachment=41712:Hannah_mums_2.jpg]

[attachment=41713:Hannah__camel.jpg]


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you for the sites...am looking forward to "playing" with them.... :thumbsup: .....


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

This is just exactly what I've needed! Thank you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting these. I can't wait to check all of them out.
Jane


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are great, Sue! Maybe I'll try it...some day. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are great, Sue! Maybe I'll try it...some day. :smilie_tischkant
 double post - ???


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can tell right now I'm not going to get much done tomorrow. I've played a little with each site tonight so tomorrow I'm going to get serious and actually make something 
Thanks again!
Jane


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for those links! I couldn't help but give it a shot 

[attachment=41735:S_A_Halloween.jpg]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah Sue, thank you, thank you, thank you! Now if we could talk "someone" into pinning this thread so it would be easy to find.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you soooo much! I've made a file of all these links and when I have time will go and experiment! If I actually am successful....watch out!..photo overlaod!!! LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, I have to check them out. your pictures are great as usual. thanks for sharing, as soon as I get a chance I'll give it a try :biggrin: :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 3 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644950


> Thanks for those links! I couldn't help but give it a shot
> 
> [attachment=41735:S_A_Halloween.jpg][/B]


 :aktion033: You did great.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you Sue for taking the time to post these.

I saw this thread when you first posted, and just now had time to come back.

Which would you say are the easiest? And which one is your fave?

And I love the idea of pinning this thread too - I tried to search for 'mom2boo' ... and took a couple of tries until I realised it was momtoboo!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 6 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684383


> Thank you Sue for taking the time to post these.
> 
> I saw this thread when you first posted, and just now had time to come back.
> 
> ...



Yes a great big Thank You Sue!!! I always forget to put it in my favorites and always have to go back to find it. I like the idea of it being pinned.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much that is cool


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok did it but how do you post it here? as just had email and html option?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 6 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684383


> Thank you Sue for taking the time to post these.
> 
> I saw this thread when you first posted, and just now had time to come back.
> 
> ...


Picnik is probably the easiest but my favorite is FlauntR. It has oddles of beautiful frames, but is a tad bit harder to learn. 


QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 6 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684548


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 6 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684383





> Thank you Sue for taking the time to post these.
> 
> I saw this thread when you first posted, and just now had time to come back.
> 
> ...



Yes a great big Thank You Sue!!! I always forget to put it in my favorites and always have to go back to find it. I like the idea of it being pinned.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You did great, I'm glad you figured it out & are enjoying it.


QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 6 2008, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684575


> ok did it but how do you post it here? as just had email and html option?[/B]


Which site did you use? I can give instructions if you need it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.flauntr.com/ this one and tried to email it and email never came  so i need some help  thanks


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 6 2008, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684603


> http://www.flauntr.com/ this one and tried to email it and email never came  so i need some help  thanks[/B]


I've never tried to e-mail them. Here's how to save the finished photo after you're done editing it. On the top right beside your photo is editing tools.Click the green arrow & a dropdown list will be there. Select save. A box will appear,type in a new name for your photo,then slide the picture quality to 100, then click save.This will save the photo to your FlauntR album. Wait a few seconds for it to save to your album, then the box will change to a free download arrow, click the arrow. Then you can save it to your own folder on your own pc.When it says download complete, you're finished & can just click the little x with the circle around it. Your photo should be in the folder you saved it too if you did it right. I'll check back tomorrow, if you need anymore help.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 7 2008, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684621


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 6 2008, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684603





> http://www.flauntr.com/ this one and tried to email it and email never came  so i need some help  thanks[/B]


I've never tried to e-mail them. Here's how to save the finished photo after you're done editing it. On the top right beside your photo is editing tools.Click the green arrow & a dropdown list will be there. Select save. A box will appear,type in a new name for your photo,then slide the picture quality to 100, then click save.This will save the photo to your FlauntR album. Wait a few seconds for it to save to your album, then the box will change to a free download arrow, click the arrow. Then you can save it to your own folder on your own pc.When it says download complete, you're finished & can just click the little x with the circle around it. Your photo should be in the folder you saved it too if you did it right. I'll check back tomorrow, if you need anymore help.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That was the one thing i did manage to do quickly and easily, i just highlighted email and sent it to myself. I had the hardest time trying to figure out how to save my pic. I have used it before when Sue first posted it and framed a pic and then i forgot how i did it and sat here for almost 2 hours trying to figure it out again. :huh:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it worked - woo hoo thanks - i had it saved but now with your help figured out how to download to my pics - thanks so much


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok you created a monster now -lol thanks so much


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

www.magmypic.com

someone just told me about this one too for magazine covers -- man i am never going to get off computer -dh is ready to kill me -lol


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 7 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684678


> ok you created a monster now -lol thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: You did great.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

YEA!!! I did one. Thanks so much....

[attachment=44885:08ChristmasMaltese.JPG]

Well it did not work @#[email protected]#$


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

looks great martha - this is so much fun


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I did this of CeeCee from one of those websites earlier........it was so much fun!!!!![attachment=44900nMul4kub0.jpg]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cee cee princess dress is adorable where did you get that and the crown ?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha. Cute.
[attachment=44930etfancyCosy.jpg]


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks as always, Sue!!!! You are so good at this stuff!


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

Yay! I have a signature!!


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to having a good look at all these sites, Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am adding one more site ^_^ I just created this:









and this:









Link to website: LoonaPix.com. Make Funny Photo Effects and Photo Frames Online. 

It is free, variety of options/choices and very easy to use 

Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Kat! I'll have to check it out. I love what you made!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Thanks Kat! I'll have to check it out. I love what you made!:thumbsup:


I am glad that you liked it. I was quick in choosing the frames, but I like Crystal's frame more


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've used that site Kat. It's a good one & really simple to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> I've used that site Kat.


You sure are an expert at finding these sites, Sue :thumbsup::grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the sites - they are great


----------

